# Purple Paint equals No Trespassing



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(1b...ject&objectname=2007-SB-0574&queryid=18420721

Sponsors Michelle McManus - (primary)
Ron Jelinek, Mark Schauer

Categories Property, trespass; Recreation, outdoor activities; Natural resources, hunting

Property; trespass; purple paint marks designating a no trespassing area; allow. Amends sec. 73102 of 1994 PA 451 (MCL 324.73102).
Last Action: 6/7/2007 - REFERRED TO COMMITTEE ON NATURAL RESOURCES AND ENVIRONMENTAL AFFAIRS
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Please contact your state rep and senator and let them know that you are in favor of this law being enacted.

List of state reps: http://house.michigan.gov/replist.asp
list of state senators: http://www.infomi.com/statesenate.html


----------



## UPJerry (Dec 14, 2006)

I see all kinds of problems that could arise from this. By the way, what is the question?


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

hmmm i gues that would work so much better then a no trespass sign that we should spend some of the states surplus funds to work on this right away.



sorry, didn't drip any of that sarcasm on you did i?


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

There's another thread on this very subject going on in the whitetail habitat forums:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=189166


----------

